# Would you like to live on the moon?



## Bretrick (Nov 20, 2022)

NASA hopes that people will be living on the Moon before this decade is over.
Howard Hu, who leads the Orion lunar spacecraft programme for the agency, said habitats would be needed to support scientific missions.
"We're going to be sending people down to the surface and they're going to be living on that surface and doing science," Mr Hu said.


----------



## Llynn (Nov 20, 2022)

No. That is an adventure for young people. Living where simply going outdoors is a death sentence has no appeal for this Geezer.


----------



## Flarbalard (Nov 20, 2022)

I never thought about it, but no I wouldn't want to live there.   I can say there are a number of people I'd like to relocate there or farther away if possible.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2022)

As it is now? No.

Inside a bubble with familiar flora and fauna, water etc in a controlled climate, maybe.

But then, we're not really good with climate control, are we?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)

No..!! Actually there's parts of Spain that would be like living on the moon... I've been there.. it's alright for an hour or 2.. but there's no shops !


----------



## Nathan (Nov 20, 2022)

No, the moon dust is horrible and hard to get off your boots.  There's no wind though, so that's a plus.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 20, 2022)

No, I have enough trouble living on earth but at least I am familiar with it.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 20, 2022)

@katlupe  I agree. Living on Earth is hard enough.


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2022)

Will they have a Mall?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 20, 2022)

Tish said:


> Will they have a Mall?


  Yep, I think it opens next year sometime.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 20, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> Would you like to live on the moon?


No, too cold and dry for me...

Not till they find Dick Tracy's Moon Maid anyway.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 20, 2022)

Tish said:


> Will they have a Mall?


 The goss is there will be a mall coming in 2189. Get in early, real estate prices will moon rocket...


----------



## timoc (Nov 21, 2022)

Well, I can't see Amazon sending a rocket from Earth every time I needed a parcel delivered.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 21, 2022)

Just a couple of hours drive north of us.

https://www.nps.gov/crmo/index.htm


----------



## Wren (Nov 21, 2022)

No but I can certainly think of a few I’d like to send  there !


----------



## IKE (Nov 21, 2022)

I ain't lost a darn thing up there and I have no desire to go up lookin' for something.

So........


----------



## Chet (Nov 21, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> No..!! Actually there's parts of Spain that would be like living on the moon... I've been there.. it's alright for an hour or 2.. but there's no shops !


That was my impression when I was stationed there...arid, and mountainsides devoid of vegetation.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 21, 2022)

I have no desire. NASA is conducting tests with a lunar rover up in Northern Arizona outside of Flagstaff so I guess I can go there if I want to check out something similar and in much safer conditions


----------



## Lara (Nov 21, 2022)

I read there's a Dish up there running away with the spoons...and I like spoons...so NO
Elon Musk would probably make me do all the work there or kick me off...so NO

And Creedance Clearwater blames the "Bad Moon" for everything, "it's a risin' to make trouble here,
earthquakes a blowin', lightnin', rivers over flowin', one eye is taken for one eye ...so NO!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)

Chet said:


> That was my impression when I was stationed there...arid, and mountainsides devoid of vegetation.


lol..most of it isn't like that, but there are vast areas of Arid Mountanous regios.. The area where I have my home iin the Southern Costa Blanca.. is much more Arid than than the South west or the north.. despite being very mountainous everywhere


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 21, 2022)

No.  I happen to love milk, and that cow keeps jumping over it.


----------



## David777 (Nov 21, 2022)

Not in this era.  A better question for those alive a millennium in the future when dangers are long understood and designed out.  The Moon has 1/6 our Earth gravity so extended periods on the Moon will have significant effects to our physical bodies that are barely understood.  What we do know is some of the effects in low gravity like bone degeneration are unhealthy.  Beyond a limited vacation experience, the Earth in comparison holds infinitely more interest for the creature.


----------

